# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Council or a Private  Accredited Certifier for Complying Development Cert?

## Coastal

HI all, 
Upcoming granny flat from a garage conversion in umina (gosford council) 
Can anyone offer their opinion on which way to go and why - should I go with a Council guy or a Private  Accredited Certifier ? 
Coastal

----------


## Ken-67

A lot of councils no longer do the certifying and inspecting, so you may not have a choice. Ring your local council, and they will advise you.

----------


## stevoh741

Have you ever seen a council worker work? All the ones I see are leaning around on shovels all day. Council will waste your time and money and screw you around with a desk jocky that knows nothing about building trying to tick all the necessary boxes while making it as hard and annoying for you as possible. A private guy (if you find a good one) will be in and out, sort the paperwork and have it approved before the council can say smoko....again! Sorry to anyone that works for council but that's just my experience.

----------


## Coastal

Stevo great answer lol and on that not ill be seeking private certifier.. 
Coastal

----------


## ringtail

Tru dat stevoh. Council here will certify for you but they charge about $ 2000 to do a deck !!! Go the private cert all day Coastal.

----------

